# 200iu Growth per month or 100iu and GHRP2/CJC W/O per month?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Which would give the best results and why?

Also, would slin at 20iu give better results than alone, again why?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think with gh frag and those dosed peps will give better results but not too sure without it, not used just going off what others have wrote


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

IMO peptides "on paper" have the ability to give best gains as its YOU'RE own growth hormone that t releases, No synthetic hgh can match that for compatibility.

Put peptides with hgh 5-10 mins after and it is amazing, I love that combo i want to stay on that forever OR till I run out of money lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the post i read pep blast:

200mg ghrp-6 x4-5

200mg cjc x4-5

500mg gh frag x3

ed

and gave the same side effects as around 8iu pharma hgh

from what i can remeber on the post those were the doses, blasts tho not continous use, blasting alternate pep/hgh etc etc something like 4week blasts and switching thru the year so 6mnth peps 6month hgh totals per year.

sorry i no that wasnt your question lol......


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

200 i.u so call it 6-7 i.u per day

Pharm grade this will walk all over any peptides, Chinese generic I wouldn't bother running at all

If it pharm then run it, if not stick to peps


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Considering Rips or black tops that i've seen coming back with very decent levels of GH....

...would be interesting to see results on paper? e.g. real measured results.


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

Papa [URL=Lazarou:3165279]Lazarou:3165279[/URL] said:


> Considering Rips or black tops that i've seen coming back with very decent levels of GH....
> 
> ...would be interesting to see results on paper? e.g. real measured results.


For every good result serum test there is also a bad one, and it varys from batch to batch

The serum test is flawed in the respect it dosnt tell us if the gh is biologically active, yes there is gh in the blood but this dosnt mean its actually active and doing anything

You also need an igf test to confirm the gh is doing the job and I'm yet to see one for rips

And the simple fact that people have higher serum reading from rips then pharm is a major red flag that there is something going on behind the scenes


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Considering Rips or black tops that i've seen coming back with very decent levels of GH....
> 
> ...would be interesting to see results on paper? e.g. real measured results.


my own personal results are that in about a month of ghrp/ghrh and GH combo i've lost all my bodyfat, and kept all my gains from a cycle which ended when i started the peps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

For me peptides at saturation dose(no need to go higher) 5 x day (considerably better than 3 x day it's just fitting it in) followed by 2-4iu of GH 10min after the peptides is the better option, why?? Because I think you will get better value.

After I compete at the NABBA Worlds I have 8 weeks off before I begin prep for the NABBA Universe in those 8 weeks I will be doing 6iu of Geno per day and Peptides 3-5 times per day I expect good gains.


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

Pscarb do you follow dats 5x method for this or just keep pinning 5x for extended periods?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> the post i read pep blast:
> 
> 200mg ghrp-6 x4-5
> 
> ...


Did you mean,Mcg mate,not mg!Would be a good blast though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> For me peptides at saturation dose(no need to go higher) 5 x day (considerably better than 3 x day it's just fitting it in) followed by 2-4iu of GH 10min after the peptides is the better option, why?? Because I think you will get better value.
> 
> After I compete at the NABBA Worlds I have 8 weeks off before I begin prep for the NABBA Universe in those 8 weeks I will be doing 6iu of Geno per day and Peptides 3-5 times per day I expect good gains.


Do you mean 2-4iu Gh after each pep. dosing ,

or in total divided out Paul,i am thinking of bleed situation.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DannySprings said:


> Pscarb do you follow dats 5x method for this or just keep pinning 5x for extended periods?


I will be using it for 8 weeks...



biglbs said:


> Do you mean 2-4iu Gh after each pep. dosing ,
> 
> or in total divided out Paul,i am thinking of bleed situation.


bleed occurs when using higher doses of GH in one injection Dat has gauged it at 1-4iu per shot so that the piggy back is a pulse not a long continouise release that you would get with higher dose injections, so you can follow each peptide shot with small doses of GH without causing bleed, the real trick is fitting it all in it is possible but tricky.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I will be using it for 8 weeks...
> 
> bleed occurs when using higher doses of GH in one injection Dat has gauged it at 1-4iu per shot so that the piggy back is a pulse not a long continouise release that you would get with higher dose injections, so you can follow each peptide shot with small doses of GH without causing bleed, the real trick is fitting it all in it is possible but tricky.


Ok i know before it was 1 to 3 iu with peps 15 /20 or so min before,

again progress,all is good.

Now up to 4iu and only 5 mins gap cool,Fast moving shizzle this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Ok i know before it was 1 to 3 iu with peps 15 /20 or so min before,
> 
> again progress,all is good.
> 
> Now up to 4iu and only 5 mins gap cool,Fast moving shizzle this


It was always 1-4 mate I normally stick with 2-3 iu as I only use pharma GH, the 5min was something new I got from Dat on the question I posed to him concerning the GH and GHRH question, not so long back the opinion was to use GHrP with CJC1295 with DAC until the bleed issue was realised....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> It was always 1-4 mate I normally stick with 2-3 iu as I only use pharma GH, the 5min was something new I got from Dat on the question I posed to him concerning the GH and GHRH question, not so long back the opinion was to use GHrP with CJC1295 with DAC until the bleed issue was realised....


That's what i mean ,i remember not so long ago it was different,i think you mentioned the 2-3 iu at start of simple guide to peps ,that's where i got it from,i thought that was limit,anyway it sure evolves!I wonder where it will go next--rather exciting this!


----------

